
Show HN: I made a Metacritic for tech products - oliv__
https://www.metareview.co
======
ecesena
On iPhone/Safari I can click in the 3 boxes to see more laptops, phones, or
tablets. But if I click on the titles below it does work. I think you should
add some “more” buttons to clarify there’s more than just the 2+2+2 in the
home page. Good stuff otherwise, keep up!

------
mdahlstrand
Are there only four products in each category? (Browsing on phone if it's a
bug).

